# 68 GTO Wiring Diagram



## iCdeez (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone have the wiring diagram for a 68 GTO. Relocating the regulator for the alternator.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll get it to you tomorrow, if that's ok?


----------



## iCdeez (Feb 8, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> I'll get it to you tomorrow, if that's ok?


Sounds good THanks.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This is the engine diagram. Let me know if you need anything else... Once you click on the thumbnail, you will be able to print it full size... Or, put your cursor over pic to zoom in....


----------



## Tayna (Jan 31, 2018)

I need the underdash schematic for the ‘68 GTO? Like now. Do you have that one?


----------



## Tayna (Jan 31, 2018)

I need a under dash schematic for a 1968 GTO... can anyone take a pic and send it to me?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice, LARGE, full color diagrams are available at https://www.classiccarwiring.com/

SO much nicer than trying to follow poor copy of an all black and white copy...

Bear


----------

